# no such thing as an accident? unconciously did you want it to happen.



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

i read somewhere that there are no such thing as accidents because we all do things unconciously and deep down we want those accidents to occur.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

even if that were true, that could only apply to things me control. many things we call accidents involve things we cannot control.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I think that we don't have full control of ourselves/motor functions all the time. Did I really want, on a subconscious level, to fall down that well and break a lot of limbs in a very painful manner? Wow, the subconscious has a lot of weird kinks.


----------



## Conjugated (Jan 7, 2010)

Accidents happen due to ignorance, largely. Not a subconcious desire for pain lol.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I can see what you mean, but I don't think it's very accurate, although it might be for some people/situations.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Everything in your life you either create, promote, allow or step in

everyone makes mistakes. some of them may be subconscious decisions sure. some of them are just general human error. it's not just one or the other. to say we don't make mistakes is to say that humans are perfect, which we aren't.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Not all accidents. But I can see this for a decent 25%


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

idontsmokedareefa said:


> Accidents happen due to ignorance, largely. Not an unconcious desire for pain lol.


Wouldn't that be funny though?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think that the last time I was rollerblading and did a hard cut but leaned too much and the plastic chassis which holds the wheels got on the concrete and with the G's I was pulling the plastic had practically no resistance so my feet went WHOOP! and I landed on my face, that it was an unconscious need to eat concrete. >.<

Well I didn't really land on my face, I know how to fall so it was a controlled reaction where I kind of 'fall gently' and not like stick my arm out stiff and break it off or something... >.< but my chin did smack the cement a little and kind of stunned me


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, it makes as much sense as Freud, right? Having one underlying ridiculous reason for all your actions - in this case pain rather then sex. I bet you could create a whole theory if you tried hard enough.

*determined to make everyone believe her crackpot theory that she just came up with*


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Well, it makes as much sense as Freud, right? Having one underlying ridiculous reason for all your actions - in this case pain rather then sex. I bet you could create a whole theory if you tried hard enough.
> 
> *determined to make everyone believe her crackpot theory that she just came up with*


Well a good wipeout is fun sometimes... >.> <.<
Especially when you walk up to your parental unit with blood pouring out of your face but yet you have this grin like you are pleased with yourself and you get to watch them freak out and then go have stitches and be pampered for a while. :crazy: Yeah....


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Well, it makes as much sense as Freud, right? Having one underlying ridiculous reason for all your actions - in this case pain rather then sex. I bet you could create a whole theory if you tried hard enough.
> 
> *determined to make everyone believe her crackpot theory that she just came up with*


Freud's views regarding unconscious _do_ make sense. 

Sometimes accidents happen and we have no control over them, we are drunk or sleepy, or we are being careless, etc.

Sometimes, however, we do things that we would find objectionable or surprising at a conscious level. A married woman may flirt with someone but think that she is being friendly and nothing more, mainly because at a conscious level she finds such behavior loathsome.

One way to determine if somebody really is trying to hurt himself is to look for patterns.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Freud is totally on crack.

My subconscious must be powerful, giving me this pain disorder and all! I'm like Ms. masochist!!


----------



## Collossus (Dec 14, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> Everything in your life you either create, promote, allow or step in
> 
> everyone makes mistakes. some of them may be subconscious decisions sure. some of them are just general human error. it's not just one or the other. to say we don't make mistakes is to say that humans are perfect, which we aren't.


Promoting, allowing or stepping in are also forms of creations on smaller scale than the original process of creation.
Your ideas are easily going against each other. If we choose EVERYTHING in our lives, then how could we possibly make mistakes? Aren't these mistakes just part of the illusion of being separate from each other? Like somebody jumping off a building and die, and we may say that person did a mistake, but how are we aware of that person's wishes? Why this has to be 'wrong' while slowly killing ourselves with cigarettes and drugs is 'right'?
Humans are perfect in every single aspect. Imperfection is also part of the illusion. If I choose to do a certain thing, it is perfect for me, because (un)consciously I know what I do it for, so it has a perfect role in showing me or the others certain aspects. Inability to see it through leads to treating it as a mistake and try to get rid of it. Getting it away is not 'wrong', it is actually recommended if it is not what you want to be, but it never was something wrong about it, it just didn't fit to who we are.

The subconscious is not hidden from us, in fact it is 'sub' because it was pushed back by our conscious. The smartest one always lets the others be in control because it makes no sense to fight.
We may never hurt ourselves. Our subconscious knows we live forever, so it is playing inside the illusion of the physical body. Funny enough, why wouldn't hit our head with a heavy object to experience a new feeling when we would know we can't hurt ourselves, and if our physical body couldn't take we would get another one? Anyway, we wouldn't do that, not because we are scared of it (like it is the situation now), but because this is not the kind of feeling we are currently searching for. Right now, humanity wants something 'better' without pain.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

your view is quite interesting...I like it.

what do you mean we live forever or are perfect? Is this a spiritual/religious view?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

good things happen to bad people....bad things happen to good people.

The idea of unconsciously asking for it promotes the idea of a fair world....it just ain't so.

We can take responsibility for our lives up to a point....if we were constantly wondering about our unconscious levels we would probably keep running into things and having accidents...heh


----------



## zorro (Apr 9, 2010)

i prefer to think of it as there are no accidents, just unforseen consequences.

evrything that happens in this world is due to a mass of intertwining chains of events. a sort of massive action - reaction descision tree. not everybody can predict how their desicions/actions will interact with those of others or those of nature. an "accident" occurs when these chains of events interact and produce an undesirable effect. becuse each party made their decisions with good intention no one person wishes to take the blame, because that implies someone did something to cause the accident (deliberately). that then leaves ppl to assume an accident is unavoidable so no1 every really learns from the mistakes that were made. The course of action i always take in these situations is to assume that at least some of the blame lies with me and i try to see what i can learn from the experience and make the changes to my decision making processes as i see fit. what ive noticed a lot of ppl do in this situation is avoid blame (often at the cost of integrity, ie they lie) so that they are untarnished in other ppls opinion. they are then ignorant of the situation and deviod of any feedback mechanism to be able to learmn from their mistakes, thus allowing them to make those mistakes over and over again, which just creates the opportunity for the accident to be repeated. anybody who fails to accept any blame in an undesirable situation is instantly tarnished in my opinion.


----------



## Collossus (Dec 14, 2009)

conscius said:


> your view is quite interesting...I like it.
> 
> what do you mean we live forever or are perfect? Is this a spiritual/religious view?


Yes, I may say it is a spiritual view, but not religious because I dislike following one religion's 'rules'.
We live forever because 'forever' is not related to time at all, but with being the universe at a moment when time is so distorted that it stops to exist. Time and space is the current illusion of our lives, we seem to be doing things only through our physical bodies. But these aren't the only coordinates of the universe and, in fact, are quite subjective. For example, the rotation of our planet influences a lot our evolution. If we could launch in space with a certain speed at a certain distance, we could be able to come back on the planet and see ourselves launching in space.
Perfection is the first quality of every thing in the universe. Imperfection is just a conception explaining the potential lack of perfection (a definition similar to the hell). Right now, the illusion created by space and time gives us the opportunity of exploring the illusion of being imperfect. But it is just what it seems to be: an illusion which further helps us exploring ourselves. Just like the imaginary numbers in maths, they do not really exist, but they let us explain lots of things, in case of imperfection, to further prove ourselves how perfect the perfection can be (although it sounds quite like a paradox).


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

bethdeth said:


> good things happen to bad people....bad things happen to good people.
> 
> The idea of unconsciously asking for it promotes the idea of a fair world....it just ain't so.
> 
> We can take responsibility for our lives up to a point....if we were constantly wondering about our unconscious levels we would probably keep running into things and having accidents...heh


This.

You are right on the money as to what this kind of thinking promotes (the idea of a 'just world' for example).

Humans tend to want to make connections between things to establish stability which creates the illusion of 'control'. We especially attribute systems of meaning to events that affect us in our personal lives. But everything comes down to chance at the end of the day. You may assume responsibility of your own actions, but you are never in total control. 

The idea of 'there never being accidents because your subconscious wants them to happen' is an example of a misguided connection fashioned by humans, between 'the subconscious' and outside events, and it exemplifies the human desire to exert stability. Further, to say that an outcome is caused by what our subconscious wills, completely defies the function of chance. 

'Mistakes' are human constructs, and as such the word represents a perception of an event- Not a real world description. An outcome may be a 'mistake' in human eyes, but objectively, it is merely an event. An event is a series of happenings that have occured or manifested, out of the many _other probable possibilities of happenings. _
We can make specific outcome probabilities more likely/certain by our behaviour (choices), but we cannot ever gurantee that an outcome WILL occur. Just as it is in the natural world, away from human life. 

We must remember that odd things (accidents) do happen - Chance gurantees it. Once you start to consider that odd things are simply a part of a deep pool of non odd things, we can start seeing these 'odd' events (accidents) as they truly are. 

A modern life involves many events. More than 100 events more than likely fill your daily life. The more you 'do' the greater your chance of something occuring that may not be to your advantage. Would you think that this is _caused _by your 'subconscious'? or is simply as the result of a chain reaction of events which are themselves products of chance (probabilities) that you may or may not have effect on?


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

I have been known to manipulate situations so that an "accident" would occur, especially when I am right and they are wrong. I do not necessarily have anything to gain except to get the situation on the right path and the only other alternative was to prove that their method was not the right way by putting it through a real life test. All I do is just speed up the inevitable.

I do not intentionally cause people to make mistakes, but I will help them.


----------



## productivity (Apr 15, 2010)

Skewed said:


> I have been known to manipulate situations so that an "accident" would occur, especially when I am right and they are wrong. I do not necessarily have anything to gain except to get the situation on the right path and the only other alternative was to prove that their method was not the right way by putting it through a real life test. All I do is just speed up the inevitable.
> 
> I do not intentionally cause people to make mistakes, but I will help them.


Interesting but disturbing in a way! I wouldn't want to get in your way though now that I know what you are capable of.:laughing: 
Sometimes people are just plain clumsy or should i say, are too busy to think straight at the moment. :tongue:


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

productivity said:


> Interesting but disturbing in a way! I wouldn't want to get in your way though now that I know what you are capable of.:laughing:
> Sometimes people are just plain clumsy or should i say, are too busy to think straight at the moment. :tongue:


No need to worry yourself. I usually save that tactic for people that just refuse to listen to anyone else because they think they have all the answers.


----------



## moonstar (Apr 27, 2010)

This is an interesting point of view. I don't think this is true for all accidents, for example car accidents can also occur because of someone else's fault. Though I have only broken a bone once in my life, and the only time I did I thought my broken arm had way more positive sides than downsides. Or maybe I'm just optimistic. :tongue:


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

moonstar said:


> This is an interesting point of view. I don't think this is true for all accidents, for example car accidents can also occur because of someone else's fault. Though I have only broken a bone once in my life, and the only time I did I thought my broken arm had way more positive sides than downsides. Or maybe I'm just optimistic. :tongue:


I dont go around causing accidents that would injure someone, my morals do not allow that. But an accident that makes an idiot look like a bigger idiot, I am all for that.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Collossus said:


> Yes, I may say it is a spiritual view, but not religious because I dislike following one religion's 'rules'.
> We live forever because 'forever' is not related to time at all, but with being the universe at a moment when time is so distorted that it stops to exist. Time and space is the current illusion of our lives, we seem to be doing things only through our physical bodies. But these aren't the only coordinates of the universe and, in fact, are quite subjective. For example, the rotation of our planet influences a lot our evolution. If we could launch in space with a certain speed at a certain distance, we could be able to come back on the planet and see ourselves launching in space.
> Perfection is the first quality of every thing in the universe. Imperfection is just a conception explaining the potential lack of perfection (a definition similar to the hell). Right now, the illusion created by space and time gives us the opportunity of exploring the illusion of being imperfect. But it is just what it seems to be: an illusion which further helps us exploring ourselves. Just like the imaginary numbers in maths, they do not really exist, but they let us explain lots of things, in case of imperfection, to further prove ourselves how perfect the perfection can be (although it sounds quite like a paradox).


wow, beautiful...beautiful...you made my day. Very poetic. Thank you.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

the unconscious mind is the result of your subconscious being absorbed and slightly modified. If the mind can't tell the difference between realities, independently whether events can happen or not, then the mind has the powerful tool of self-destruction, as well as self-containment.


----------



## Aether (Apr 27, 2010)

Collossus said:


> If we could launch in space with a certain speed at a certain distance, we could be able to come back on the planet and see ourselves launching in space.


Sorry what?

But back on topic, I have admittedly put myself in harms way in order to prove someone else's negligence. For example, I was standing next to my door after having an argument with my mum, and I was crouched down trying to get something from underneath my drawers which are next to the door. I heard her coming up the stairs, and realised that being the drunken idiot she is, she would probably bust the door open on me, so I sort of waited there and let her do it in order to show that her behaviour can hurt people.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

Marco Antonio said:


> the unconscious mind is the result of your subconscious being absorbed and slightly modified. If the mind can't tell the difference between realities, independently whether events can happen or not, then the mind has the powerful tool of self-destruction, as well as self-containment.


 
thank you. i was interested in this because iam currently at college and it is weeks before i can claim my qualification and i keep making errors in my portfolio, and i read somewhere that type sixes often make errors at work. i just wondered subconsciously do i want to fail?


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Alexa said:


> thank you. i was interested in this because iam currently at college and it is weeks before i can claim my qualification and i keep making errors in my portfolio, and i read somewhere that type sixes often make errors at work. i just wondered subconsciously do i want to fail?


Seems like you have clear 6's paranoia 
But you could search for reasons why you would have such desires. Subconsciousness is what we live, if there is a thought/feeling there you should be able to find it. Unconsciousness can be a pain in the ass, if you live without awareness, because if the process of evaluation is too absorbed then you will have prejudices that are reflected in your attitude but not directly intelligible to the self.


----------



## Soul searching (Apr 29, 2010)

Collossus said:


> Yes, I may say it is a spiritual view, but not religious because I dislike following one religion's 'rules'.
> We live forever because 'forever' is not related to time at all, but with being the universe at a moment when time is so distorted that it stops to exist. Time and space is the current illusion of our lives, we seem to be doing things only through our physical bodies. But these aren't the only coordinates of the universe and, in fact, are quite subjective. For example, the rotation of our planet influences a lot our evolution. If we could launch in space with a certain speed at a certain distance, we could be able to come back on the planet and see ourselves launching in space.
> Perfection is the first quality of every thing in the universe. Imperfection is just a conception explaining the potential lack of perfection (a definition similar to the hell). Right now, the illusion created by space and time gives us the opportunity of exploring the illusion of being imperfect. But it is just what it seems to be: an illusion which further helps us exploring ourselves. Just like the imaginary numbers in maths, they do not really exist, but they let us explain lots of things, in case of imperfection, to further prove ourselves how perfect the perfection can be (although it sounds quite like a paradox).


I like what u wrote. Have you read the book " the disappearance of the universe" if not you should. It is a great book.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

Marco Antonio said:


> Seems like you have clear 6's paranoia
> But you could search for reasons why you would have such desires. Subconsciousness is what we live, if there is a thought/feeling there you should be able to find it. Unconsciousness can be a pain in the ass, if you live without awareness, because if the process of evaluation is too absorbed then you will have prejudices that are reflected in your attitude but not directly intelligible to the self.


 

I think the reason could be that i do not want the responsibility of the qualification when i have finished and on a deeper level than that i think it is down to a fear of failure which are both subconscious feelings, it didnt take me too long to discover this, so thank you. problem solved


----------

